# TCR carbon w/ triple drivetrain



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Is it true that 04 and 03 TCR carbon frames won't take triple drivetrain? I was told the BB shell area would interfere with the front der. Thanks.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

elviento said:


> Is it true that 04 and 03 TCR carbon frames won't take triple drivetrain? I was told the BB shell area would interfere with the front der. Thanks.



From everything I ve read and been told you cant do it. Just wont fit simple as that, sorry but if you want a triple you want a different frame.
Drew


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*It's been done w/ Campy*

If you search the forums for "tcr campy triple" you'll find that some people have apparently had luck installing a triple on a tcr - as long as it is campagnolo. I've never heard of anyone successfully installing a shimano triple on a carbon tcr.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

i have an 2003 tcr1 carbon with an ultegra triple. No rubbing or any other issues on it from day 1. Have over 1000mi now.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Maybe thats why the 05 OCR's are carbon with triples.


----------



## bluethunder (Aug 23, 2004)

Was talking with a Giant dealer, and apparently the new 2005 TCR's CAN take a triple, due to the new geometry of the rear triangle.... (personally though, I like the responsiveness of the 2003/2004 frame...)


----------



## slogiant (Apr 12, 2004)

*04 Triple works fine*

04 Carbon TCR wit Campy record triple 10spd. 
Works fine.


----------

